# Brave 22 ton log splitter Hydraulic Filter



## BJE80 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am looking to change the filter for my 22 ton Brave Log Splitter and can't seem to find which one to buy. The owner's manual states simply that I need a 25 micron filter. There are no numbers or anything printed on the actual filter. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 23, 2012)

Your local auto parts store or chainsaw dealer will have the one you want, just tell them what it's for. Mine has a part number on the filter.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 23, 2012)

BJE80 said:


> I am looking to change the filter for my 22 ton Brave Log Splitter and can't seem to find which one to buy. The owner's manual states simply that I need a 25 micron filter. There are no numbers or anything printed on the actual filter. Any help would be appreciated.


Just spoke with Linda from Brave Products (800) 350-8739) here are some cross reference numbers, Napa 1553, Fram PF1654, Wix 51552.

Those should work but if you call that number, ask for Linda then give her the age of your splitter with some more info she can give you the exact filter.

mr. zap


----------



## BJE80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys (gals)


----------

